# New guy from small town wisconsin



## jerkeife (Feb 12, 2010)

Hello A/T. My name is jeremy (kweef is just a nickname so dont take it too seriously) and im a 20 year old college student. Im in school to be a technician for ford and when i graduate at the end of the summer will be continuing on to engineering school. I thoroughly enjoy to bowhunt and have been looking for a new bow and figured this was a good reason to join up and attempt to find a bow and make some friends at the same time. got any questions? just ask...


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Jeremy. Have fun here.


----------



## Waknstak6 (Dec 27, 2008)

welcome kweef!!! :icon_1_lol:


----------



## jerkeife (Feb 12, 2010)

thanx for the welcomes everyone! this seems to be quite a big forum u all have here


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

welcome to A/T


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## jerkeife (Feb 12, 2010)

thanx everyone


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------

